
“Return of the Obra Dinn” Development Log - mercer
https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.0
======
sp332
I know it's in giant letters across the top, but because of "banner blindness"
I missed the link to the preview build:
[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg123810...](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg1238101#msg1238101)
It's short but it gives you a good idea of the main mechanic and the
aesthetic. Check out the settings menu to switch between multiple ways of
rendering the 1-bit graphics.

~~~
keyle
It was interesting, I missed a few things but highly recommend it for the
experience.

------
deepnet
When a lurking mathematician, Brent Werness, invents a sweet new type of
detail preserving dithering for Obra Dinn as a devlog comment.

[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg121280...](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg1212805#msg1212805)

~~~
tehrei
Another interesting way of dithering would be
[http://johanneskopf.de/publications/blue_noise/](http://johanneskopf.de/publications/blue_noise/)
but that might take away from the sought aesthetics.

~~~
deepnet
The game's author Lucas Pope compares the new dithering with blue noise here :
[https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg121719...](https://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=40832.msg1217196#msg1217196)

Visually Werness algorithm is the best, and Pope concludes: "What Werness
built is a hybrid between noise thresholding and progressive error
diffusion... he's turned the algorithm inside out - instead of spreading one
pixel's error to its neighbors, each pixel sucks up the error of its
neighbors... this affects a diffusion of the errors. "

------
sunkencity
big fan. just love this style / mac user since 1986.

